# PB black hole glaze



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I’m correcting a really badly swirled Impreza RB320 next week and was considering the PB black hole glaze….however as I will be taking out 90-95% of the marks will the glaze add much to the look?

Process will be:-
G220 with 3M polish
Top Inspect
Black hole glaze (maybe!)
Colly 476 * 2

Opinions appreciated.


----------



## north007 (Feb 19, 2009)

*hi*

wash car then put on black hole and buff then re apply black hole and buff again and wax hope this helps :wave::wave:


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

What colour is the Impreza? 

It does make a difference and will be worth doing the speed that you can work it is a big help too.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

North007 - then the swirls will just be masked. 

TindD - It's Black


----------



## north007 (Feb 19, 2009)

thats what its for to fill and mask the swirls


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'd say it's the ideal product on a black Scooby myself. You're going to aim for 90-95% correction and as myself and few others have been saying on here recently, that may be the ideal level to target rather than going for 100% correction, and at best leaving little scope for further machine work in the future, and at worst leaving the paint dangerously thin.

So, the final 5-10% that you're 'short' could be acheived with the PB's Black Hole and you'll have a great looking finish.

Yes, in an ideal world we'd all love to get 100% correction all the time, but on cars where that's just not a viable option, good filling glazes like this, and especially if they're coloured to the car like the BH in this specific case, can find you those few missing % and get a superb result :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I totally agree with the above; if you are only aiming for 90-95% correction then the Black Hole makes sense, as it will help to hide any remaining defects and may add a touch more gloss ahead of the wax application. Also a great product for semi-regular use to hide any fresh wash marring, and it can be layered between wax applications, meaning no need to strip the finish before each use. This alone makes it a very user friendly and excellent product. :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

Glad to see the Managing Director Title has not gone to Rich's Head!

thats another £60 on add to the detailing total (well it hardly seems worth the effort if you're just getting one product posted out?!)


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

It improves the look a lot. I used it in several details and I really like the finish. It also cleans very good, great product.
For example I used it on this 330d after polishing:










And on this SL 500 I used it to cleanse the painf with the Flex XC3401 and a polishing pad, check the diference:










And after waxing with 915:



















Cheers.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^^ That 50/50 shot on the bonnet there is interesting to say that's only Black Hole. What a great demo of what it's capable of doing by machine application :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I love black hole. By machine on a soft finishing pad it leaves an excellent finish ready for the LSP. I would buy it by the gallon.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Pit Viper said:


> ^^^ That 50/50 shot on the bonnet there is interesting to say that's only Black Hole. What a great demo of what it's capable of doing by machine application :thumb:


Thanks Pit Viper, you could check the whole thread here


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> ^^^ That 50/50 shot on the bonnet there is interesting to say that's only Black Hole. What a great demo of what it's capable of doing by machine application :thumb:


:doublesho:doublesho

Gonna have to try applying it by DA now. Which means buying another pad.

:wall::wall:

Also, who needs boutique waxes with a finish like that?

I think i'll stick with PBBH and WMF for the forseeable future.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I love PB not just for its fillers but I use it more for the gloss it gives!

PH BH with DD SN


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

How does PB Black Hole compare with Chemical Guys EZ Glaze?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I've not compared both, but I think that PB cleanses the paint much better.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I love black hole myself and prefer to use the da to apply it , i work it in until its barely visible on the panel and then take it off , poor areas might get a couple of coats


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great finish there minimadgriff :thumb:

Can PB Black Hole be used under ANY wax or sealant? Would it sit happily under one of the LSP's I have: Chemical Guys Hard Core XXX, Zym0l Glasur, Dodo SN V2 or Zaino Z2 - and not effect durability...?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

maesal said:


> Thanks Pit Viper, you could check the whole thread here


Damn Mario, you have to post our details on DW as well, as you know, my spanish is not so good


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all, was looking at getting this for the black roof on our mini and my dark grey met BMW (going with the diamond for the white mini body work) question is is the black hole ok on met grey and how effective is it by hand?.


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

yetizone said:


> How does PB Black Hole compare with Chemical Guys EZ Glaze?


Have both, and both are great, If you bought either you would be very happy. I prefer the EZ-Creme just, and it may be just my personal prefernece as others love the PBBH.


----------



## Jackster1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Could you use Wet Mirror Finish on top of Black Hole? or would it be straight to wax?


----------



## tonyrob (Apr 17, 2009)

when applying PBBH by DA, do you need to follow the same rules as a polish, so work it until clear, only go for 12"by12" square application areas etc?


----------



## Valiserian (Jan 16, 2009)

Jackster1 said:


> Could you use Wet Mirror Finish on top of Black Hole? or would it be straight to wax?


... Similar products , perhaps WMF has more glossy finish and Blackhole cleanses more .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

tonyrob said:


> when applying PBBH by DA, do you need to follow the same rules as a polish, so work it until clear, only go for 12"by12" square application areas etc?


Well I don't work for it for as long as a polish as being non abrasive there's no abrasive particles to break down, so I generally just work for a couple of minutes and over a much bigger area than 12"x12", as again you don't have the issue of trying to evenly break down abrasives at the same rate over the work area. You'll generally get a feel for when it's enough as it kind of 'melts' into the paint.


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

Will I be achieving much towards getting a 'deep wet' finish by glazing a brand new car?


----------



## JimR (Sep 8, 2009)

Richf said:


> poor areas might get a couple of coats


So it can be layered then? Thats good to know, hopefully that'll help improve my badly swirled motor until funds are available for a polisher. Cheers.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Viper said:


> ^^^ That 50/50 shot on the bonnet there is interesting to say that's only Black Hole. What a great demo of what it's capable of doing by machine application :thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Slightly off topic...
Is BH very different to other glazes like RMG ?
Was wondering if BH has anything extra in the formula vs other glazes ?

Thanks


----------

